# Shout Out Labpe



## MaxEarn (Apr 8, 2012)

I just want to share what a great experience I have had with Labpe, especially all the assistance by Pitt and others on this forum. I am new to Peps, and they have made the road much clearer.  Initially my experiments were small, so I ordered through several different companies, All had great shipping turn-around, some lacked consistent communication, in general all reasonable.  In my opinion, Labpe had the best quality products, direct communication, and their assistance was next to none. And for my two cents I made a large committed purchased and it went superb!

My order:
Place bulk order 1-2pm 4/5
Received completed order 4/6

End of story, beautiful!

THANKS Pitt

Dragon, and others . . .


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to post this great review Max. We appreciate your business and will continue to provide the best quality products, paired with great customer service.  I feel lucky to be part of such a great Team. 

Let us know if there is anything we can do for you in the future.  Enjoy the Peps.. I know you will!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## grootfac (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## emitecaps (Apr 10, 2012)

How did you determine they had the best quality products and to whom are you comparing them to?


----------



## MaxEarn (Apr 11, 2012)

Quality of vials, Clear and always included HPLC reports, Response to emails very quickly (others responded in a few days, others not at all. Most responded the same day), forum assistance and activity and personal commitment. Oh yeah and Price, not the best, but certainly not the most expressive.

NOTE: Many of the sources I contacted are not on this forum, some are. As I said everyone was reasonable, as long as u don't care about email communication, but in my personal opinion Labpe stood way out and perfect for me.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Max!


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks bro. be sure to give us feedback on the products.


----------



## stimac16 (Apr 26, 2012)

MaxEarn said:


> I just want to share what a great experience I have had with Labpe, especially all the assistance by Pitt and others on this forum. I am new to Peps, and they have made the road much clearer.  Initially my experiments were small, so I ordered through several different companies, All had great shipping turn-around, some lacked consistent communication, in general all reasonable.  In my opinion, Labpe had the best quality products, direct communication, and their assistance was next to none. And for my two cents I made a large committed purchased and it went superb!
> 
> My order:
> Place bulk order 1-2pm 4/5
> ...




Good shit, bro!!!


----------



## nertrue (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 18, 2012)

nertrue said:


>


----------



## sovocool (Aug 12, 2012)

This is really awesome!


----------



## wraggejxk (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks for share your experience with us


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Aug 15, 2012)

good read.I may have a try.


----------



## JonP (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice.


----------

